# New Hampshire Highland Games



## egregg57

Here's a blast from the past... have a read of this thread

After talking with family and friends we have decided on going up to thew Twin Mountain area, possibly Twin Mountain KOA for the annual Highland games. My in-laws and parents seem to make it every year. This year, now out of the Navy and working at a place that does not believe in a leather whip as a motivator







(NOT refering to the Navy) we are going to make a trip up and see whats what.

I believe Wolfwood is going to be in the area, and I missed him at the Raymond 4th of July parade. So possibly I will have the opportunity to bump into him. Anyway I have started practicing. I've started chucking some poles around, throwing rocks at stuff and I am looking for anyone who may have an extra lamb or two that I can start heaving. Anyone? Anyone? heh heh!

So what is it with the lamb or sheep chucking anyway? And what did the lamb ever do?

Eric (MacGregor) Gregg


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> So what is it with the lamb or sheep chucking anyway?


Out West, we call it 'Cow Tipping!'
And thar ain't nothin' finer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

I have delved into this late night activity and I must say it was a mooooving experience! heh....sorry. Couldn't resist!


----------



## wolfwood

Uh - young Eric MacGregor - just read your fine words....and your PM note re: Checkin' o' the Kilt' now makes far more sense..... If ye be lookin' to find Wolfie at the Games, ye shan't be lookin' for a lad, but a lassie


----------



## egregg57

UuuUurrRrruuuhhh????







Somebody help me! I've fallen and can't get up! LMAO!



































oH mAN!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Boy! Just when you think you know somebody!








It's OK Wolfie. I'm sure she made an honest mistake!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood




----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Boy! Just when you think you know somebody!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK Wolfie. I'm sure she made an honest mistake!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]128368[/snapback]​


 she? SHEE? Hey! Dude here! All guy....really. Wolfie's the Kilt checker! Not that its a bad thing just not me! ....... I am being reduced to defending my gender on a message board....oh God.....







. I admit, I was caught off guard!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Just when you think you know somebody!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK Wolfie. I'm sure she made an honest mistake!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]128368[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> she? SHEE? Hey! Dude here! All guy....really.
> [snapback]128393[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks, Doug! I 'spose I owe you one now!?



egregg57 said:


> Wolfie's the Kilt checker! [snapback]128393[/snapback]​


...and a damn good one, too!



egregg57 said:


> I am being reduced to defending my gender on a message board....oh God.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I admit, I was caught off guard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128393[/snapback]​


Several of us have had that very same experience, Eric....and have been caught equally off guard. But not to worry, it will soon seem a small thing as you become more comfortable and make friends with your new addiction. You're among friends now, Eric and...simply put....resistance is futile!


----------



## 3LEES

PDX_Doug said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is it with the lamb or sheep chucking anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Out West, we call it 'Cow Tipping!'
> And thar ain't nothin' finer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]127859[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There is a scene in the movie, "Cars" that relates to "cow tipping". Of course they call it "Tractor Tipping".

Good movie. We saw it July 4th.

Dan


----------



## egregg57

I tell you what, I have been laughing at myself for the last couple of days. I started to tell my wife about the thread and she guessed right off "wolfie's a woman right? Am I the only one?!!! Ha! Well, that was fun! See you out there!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I tell you what, I have been laughing at myself for the last couple of days. I started to tell my wife about the thread and she guessed right off "wolfie's a woman right? Am I the only one?!!! Ha! Well, that was fun! See you out there!
> [snapback]128787[/snapback]​


Uh - yeeeeeeaaaah ... I even tried to give you a break by telling you that myself .....

"_If ye be lookin' to find Wolfie at the Games, *ye shan't be lookin' for a lad, but a lassie *_"

... good thing you've got your wife around!







(how long have you been exposed at SNP?)


----------



## egregg57

OH GOD!







(SNP?)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wait a minute...

You mean Wolfies a woman, and egregg57's a guy?








Well, THAT certainly explains a lot!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(High five, Wolfie!)


----------



## egregg57

And what, Pray tell would that be Mr. PDX? HhMmmmm?


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> You mean Wolfies a woman, and egregg57's a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT certainly explains a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> (High five, Wolfie!)
> [snapback]128857[/snapback]​


 GEEEEZ, there's just no keepin' secrets from anyone anymore, is there?!

(backatcha, Doug!







)



egregg57 said:


> (SNP?) [snapback]128857[/snapback]​


 S-E-A-B-R-O-O-K


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ahh...you guys are killing me here!








Or, maybe it's the Curb Your Enthusiasm clips playing in the backgound?
In any case, I've got tears rolling down my cheeks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...
> 
> You mean Wolfies a woman, and egregg57's a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT certainly explains a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> (High five, Wolfie!)
> [snapback]128857[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> GEEEEZ, there's just no keepin' secrets from anyone anymore, is there?!
> 
> (backatcha, Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (SNP?) [snapback]128857[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S-E-A-B-R-O-O-K
> [snapback]128863[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 sigh.......I Eric J. Gregg, Do solemnly swear to have at least 2 cups of coffee prior to reading and responding to Outbackers.com not only for the benefit of the people that read these lines of wit but to ensure that I am at least somewhat armed and able to carry on some semblence of a conversation WITHOUT setting myself up for more incoming rounds!! So help me Outback.

AND my exposure has been limited to a point that I believe will NOT effect my "state" of being. the past few threads indicate otherwise but I admit nothing!

Florida Power and Light SeaBrook Station disclaimer:

We do not specifically guarrantee that our employees may not have had some sort of "alteration" due to unplanned exposure at one of our stations. BUT we do guarrantee that they are of (limited) or no danger to the public in general (albiet though some to themselves) and have an "aggressive" medical plan to help those with "issues" (both physical and mental) overcome these semi-permanent obstacles with long term lasting err....assistance.

With all sincerity the Seabrook Station is one of the cleanest, best run plants in the world. Our record is second to none in the U.S.

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> Florida Power and Light SeaBrook Station disclaimer:
> 
> We do not specifically guarrantee that our employees may not have had some sort of "alteration" due to unplanned exposure at one of our stations. BUT we do guarrantee that they are of (limited) or no danger to the public in general (albiet though some to themselves) and have an "aggressive" medical plan to help those with "issues" (both physical and mental) overcome these semi-permanent obstacles with long term lasting err....assistance.


That has to be a comfort at night!
If you do have an 'alteration' though, at least you will able to read it at night without the lights on.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Power and Light SeaBrook Station disclaimer:
> 
> We do not specifically guarrantee that our employees may not have had some sort of "alteration" due to unplanned exposure at one of our stations. BUT we do guarrantee that they are of (limited) or no danger to the public in general (albiet though some to themselves) and have an "aggressive" medical plan to help those with "issues" (both physical and mental) overcome these semi-permanent obstacles with long term lasting err....assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be a comfort at night!
> If you do have an 'alteration' though, at least you will able to read it at night without the lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]128907[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Huh! My wife said the same thing! But I think she was refering to something else.







She's sneaky that way!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> sigh...I Eric J. Gregg, Do solemnly swear to have at least 2 cups of coffee prior to reading and responding to Outbackers.com not only for the benefit of the people that read these lines of wit but to ensure that I am at least somewhat armed and able to carry on some semblence of a conversation WITHOUT setting myself up for more incoming rounds!! So help me Outback.
> [snapback]128901[/snapback]​













egregg57 said:


> With all sincerity the Seabrook Station is one of the cleanest, best run plants in the world. Our record is second to none in the U.S.
> [snapback]128901[/snapback]​










I'll vouch for that!! (just playing with you Eric, really!) In fact, NH is actually very fortunate!!!


----------



## egregg57

Is there something missing from your last post Wolf?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Is there something missing from your last post Wolf?
> [snapback]128944[/snapback]​


yeah - a few brain cells.... (it's been fixed now)

see - it even happens AFTER several cups of coffee and WITHOUT a Seabrook-influence....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, all this from a post about a Highland Games. I'll just back to listening to my Willie McCallum Piobraireachd.....

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, all this from a post about a Highland Games. I'll just back to listening to my Willie McCallum Piobraireachd.....
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129034[/snapback]​


....wondered when you'd pipe up (so to speak







)

Big difference tho' between this thread and a Piobraireachd..... The Piob may be longer but no one fell asleep "listening" to this thread (I don't think)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> ....wondered when you'd pipe up (so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Big difference tho' between this thread and a Piobraireachd..... The Piob may be longer but no one fell asleep "listening" to this thread (I don't think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129048[/snapback]​


Fall asleep listening to a Piobraireachd.....persish the thought. You can only truely appreciate the skill of the piper when he/she gets to the crunluath variation, towards the end. If you fall asleep, you will miss it.









Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

Huh?


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Fall asleep listening to a Piobraireachd
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129609[/snapback]​


Tim might be silly but what is ?

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall asleep listening to a Piobraireachd
> Tim
> [snapback]129609[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Tim might be silly but what is ?
> Don
> [snapback]129675[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not a silly question, at all, Don. Only a Piper (or their family) would know what this is (or how to pronounce it, for that matter. A Piobraireachd (commonly pronounced by Americans as "PEA-brook") is really a quite beautiful babpiping piece....that is very challenging for the piper to play and seems to go on FOREVER! KB will play some of one for you at the Rally. I think Tim plays a bit of one as well)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks for the back up there JB. Piobraireachd, translated (at least as close as we can get) means "Big Music". It is Gaelic. It is considered the classical music of the Great Highland Bagpipe, and to a non piper, can sound very long and monotonous. There is a base melody, which is called the Ground, then a series of variations of that Ground using different embellishments. It definately is an acquired taste.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Sound interesting can't wait to hear some

Don


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall asleep listening to a Piobraireachd
> Tim
> [snapback]129609[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Tim might be silly but what is ?
> Don
> [snapback]129675[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a silly question, at all, Don. Only a Piper (or their family) would know what this is (or how to pronounce it, for that matter. A Piobraireachd (commonly pronounced by Americans as "PEA-brook") is really a quite beautiful babpiping piece....that is very challenging for the piper to play and seems to go on FOREVER! KB will play some of one for you at the Rally. I think Tim plays a bit of one as well)
Click to expand...

 I hope to hear some of this at the end of the month!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

wow this was fun!!


----------



## egregg57

I needed to revive this as there are many new members. Some may find this to be a good chuckle! Others...well they (she) may rather wish it remain buried in the annals of Outbacker history!! Still loads of fun!


----------



## wolfwood




----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hey, I can't wait 'til this years games...of course that may have something to do with the fact that I am contemplating competing.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey, I can't wait 'til this years games...of course that may have something to do with the fact that I am contemplating competing.
> 
> Tim


...and if you 2 play the same stuff up there, we could have the 1st Annual Outbacker Bagpiping competition on the horizon





















Now, THAT's exciting!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> Hey, I can't wait 'til this years games...of course that may have something to do with the fact that I am contemplating competing.
> 
> Tim


...and if you 2 play the same stuff up there, we could have the 1st Annual Outbacker Bagpiping competition on the horizon





















Now, THAT's exciting!!!!
[/quote]

Where'd you get that smiley!?


----------

